# Marijuana legalization Q&A: What's next for Oregon?



## CoastalFog (Nov 5, 2014)

2014 US midterm elections:
Marijuana Legalization (measure 91)
Driver's license (_EU's ID Card equivalent_) to illegal aliens (measure 88)

This morning, I read _91 passed_ (in effect as of 2015), but 88 _didn't_. Find all yesterday's midterm elections results (2014) here Marijuana legalization.

1 out of 380 (as of this minute) comments reads:_
I love how the main photo of this article is a bespectacled kid crying, yes, crying, over the passing of legal weed. I mean, come on, this cracks me up. It's not like equal rights of man, or women's suffrage, or abortion. [...]_


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2014)

...
*Legalize it?

*But that's in Sharing & bonding while this is in Politicals. Your call, Coastal.


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 6, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> *Legalize it?
> 
> *But that's in Sharing & bonding while this is in Politicals. Your call, Coastal.



Polit...icals? 
Uh yeah, what's election results got to do with politics?
Hmm, got a point there, dude.

Sharing and bonding? No way!
I am NOT--repeat--I am NOT going to be sharing my weed with you, OK?
Cuz then I'll have to be bonding you out of jail until weed is officially legal.
And that ain't gonna happen until 2015, cousin.

Am I gonna reconsider next year?
Ask me next year.


----------

